# DOVE field pics.



## wacknstack (May 27, 2013)

My fields are coming up pretty good. We were lucky we got them in with all the rain. My 27 acre field is right down on the Chattahoochee River. It gets pretty soggy after a few hard rains. The good thing is, the soil is almost perfect. It will grow anything. We planted corn last year. I decided to go all out and plant what they really like. Ive attached some pics of my Paradovic Black Oil Hybrid Sunflowers. We sprayed them with pre-emergence to keep the ground clean like they like it. Should be a great shoot. Ill keep fresh pictures up as they grow.


----------



## Stevo387 (May 28, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## tackdriver (Jun 6, 2013)

mine got up just a little bigger than that and the deer are hammering them.


----------



## wacknstack (Jun 7, 2013)

hey tack driver how much did you plant?


----------



## headpig (Jun 7, 2013)

is this a pay hunt i would love to find a good shoot


----------



## mschlapa (Jun 7, 2013)

So would I


----------



## tackdriver (Jun 15, 2013)

i planted 3 acres of sunflowers half went to deer their starting to get bigger and the deer are leaving them alone now maybe they will make.


----------



## gadawgfan706 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey Adam have you sent out the dove shoot email?


----------



## guido5221 (Jun 19, 2013)

Clearfield sunflowers planted April 28


----------



## guido5221 (Jun 30, 2013)

Ready for the birds


----------



## B Man (Jun 30, 2013)

All this rain has made work a headache but its sure making the dove fields purdy!


----------



## djenkins0992 (Jun 30, 2013)

Su Weeeeett !


----------



## guido5221 (Jul 1, 2013)

With all the rain they grew to 5-6 ft tall


----------



## Csulli05 (Jul 3, 2013)

Is this an open pay shoot? I'd love to get in on one and get the dog some work in.


----------



## gadawgfan706 (Jul 5, 2013)

Are these foxhall fields?


----------

